# ODK cabin



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is this still the go to interior cleaner


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s certainly a good one, but I’m using M&K Treat at the moment which is good.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I thought I posted there but seems to have disappeared. Anway I like it but also rate Sonax ****pit Matte and Adams Interior Detailer

I haven't used ODK Cabin for a couple of months but I'm sure it's got that annoying spray head with the collar that locks shut way too easily. May be thinking of something else though.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

garage_dweller said:


> I thought I posted there but seems to have disappeared. Anway I like it but also rate Sonax ****pit Matte and Adams Interior Detailer
> 
> I haven't used ODK Cabin for a couple of months but I'm sure it's got that annoying spray head with the collar that locks shut way too easily. May be thinking of something else though.


All our spray products have larger new spray heads now :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

That's good news. I'll need to start using it again to get the bottle with annoying spread finished


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

I’m a fan still


----------



## F16 (Jan 21, 2018)

Need to try this.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Used first time last week and very very impressed with the results and like everyone else... love the smell


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great product :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I love ODK Cabin and have never used a spray, I don't like to spray product inside my car as it usually ends up on the windows!
I use a soft sponge or MF applicator, wipe the surfaces and then buff with a MF cloths. Lovely satin finish and even lovelier scent!

Harry


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I would always spray on a Microfibre then apply, would never spray directly on to dash, lower door is fine though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cabin always now:thumb:
But I do like M&K Treat


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cabin for me too, been using it for a good couple of years now


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Grabbed a sample from Andy and CleanYourRide and it gave a lovely OEM finish to the dash


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I love cabin that smell to mmmmm


Gonz.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

Not sure I want a fruity smell in my car. Any odourless alternatives?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

TeddyRuxpin said:


> Not sure I want a fruity smell in my car. Any odourless alternatives?


Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash is pretty odourless but I love ODK cabin. I find the odour to be just a pleasant clean smell, no more and it soon neutralises.
I did my daughters Saab dash ( huge slab of plastic trim) around 6 months ago with ODK and all she does is dust it. It still looks superb and has just a touch of sheen the C6 doesn't give.

Harry


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Cabin is One of the best interior dressing on the market , with a lovely scent :thumb:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

How is it to be used. As a dressing or just as a general cleaner that leaves behind a slight dressing ?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

v_r_s said:


> How is it to be used. As a dressing or just as a general cleaner that leaves behind a slight dressing ?


For light dirt can be used as both, for heavier work use an all purpose cleaner first

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I only use it as a dressing, maybe a bit of light dust removal that’s itvtho. 


Gonz.


----------

